# Stuck cable! First time



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So it finally happened PZ'ers! After after 15 or so years of running drain equipment, I got my first official stuck cable today. And by stuck I mean i had to leave the cable in the line at least for the night while I gather my thoughts. 
I've got 160' of 7/8" sectional cable in a main that was running off the k-60 and it just will not budge! I beat myself up today in 109* whether with thunderclouds overhead and light drizzles, IT SUCKED! Gonna give it a go tomorrow or wed. Fortunately it's a vacation rental and is not rented out for next few days! FLAME AWAY!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So it finally happened PZ'ers! After after 15 or so years of running drain equipment, I got my first official stuck cable today. And by stuck I mean i had to leave the cable in the line at least for the night while I gather my thoughts.
> I've got 160' of 7/8" sectional cable in a main that was running off the k-60 and it just will not budge! I beat myself up today in 109* whether with thunderclouds overhead and light drizzles, IT SUCKED! Gonna give it a go tomorrow or wed. Fortunately it's a vacation rental and is not rented out for next few days! FLAME AWAY!


I have been there before.i would recommend a small excavator and a strap. With a gentle pull. I know guys on here have lots of idea but that has worked for me.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been plumbing since '85 and this year I stuck my 1st cable. I knew I had a great customer because he said do what you have to do to get it out. I also had a signature on no liability on stuck cables.
My personal vehicle is a 4wd diesel F350 and it was only a few miles away, it pulled the cable out. That and a piece of a thick root. Ended up turning it into a jet job.

David


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

One hundred and sixty feet of 7/8" cable... What size line? If it was larger than 4" I would of opted for 1 1/4" cable and a K-1500 or a drum machine like the Spartan 1065. But hind sight is always 20/20.

Is the line open? If so run a camera in to see what you are up against. Many years ago I was running 7/8" cable, it got stuck. I just kept going forward and reverse and it slowly started to come out, It would break free for a few feet and bind up again. The cable turned around on itself in the 6" line. This was the last time I ever used the 7/8" cable to rod a main 6" line. One advantage I had when this happened is that I was using a Rothenberger R750 with its 2 HP motor.

In all honesty I would of thought of hearing more about people getting the 7/8 cable stuck with the popularity the K60 has had these last few years.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I have been there before.i would recommend a small excavator and a strap. With a gentle pull. I know guys on here have lots of idea but that has worked for me.


And if that fails use the excavator to dig it out. 

I have had good luck strapping off to the hitch on my truck


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I also had a signature on no liability on stuck cables.
> 
> David




Can you share exactly how that disclaimer is worded. I have thought about this for a long time And haven't done it.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had a drain cleaning disclosure for years along with a camera and leak locating disclosure. I also have one for water heater when the customer does not show or won't answer the door for the inspection. Then I just give the disclosure to the inspector and they clear me on the inspection.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

mytxplumber said:


> I have had a drain cleaning disclosure for years along with a camera and leak locating disclosure. I also have one for water heater when the customer does not show or won't answer the door for the inspection. Then I just give the disclosure to the inspector and they clear me on the inspection.


Can you post the verbiage used ? Looking for some ideas. Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The only time I got stuck is when I had a customer who's line was backed up soon after I did a jetting job with a 2 year warranty. Went in there with the k60 and pushed to the city and got stuck quick as can be using the reverse auger. 

Used the jetter and opened it up but still wasn't free. Then sent the camera in as well while jetting and recorded the entire process of me getting my cable unstuck. Turned out to be a good size root. The H/O paid me for my time and then the city paid him back after seeing my video.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So the thing is, after giving the property a once over i determined (estimated) where the line was running in relation to clean out and sewer lateral. Upon initial review I figured the problem was at the 60' mark and was right where a mesquite tree was. So I used the k-60 because I've cleared tough mesquite roots in the past. 
So I'm snaking and nothing at 60' so as is usual the case I figured I've got to be close so I keep snaking and before you know it Im at the sewer tie in (or close to it) at 160'. The main pops and the pool distracted me with a question so I stopped the machine and that's all she wrote.
I'm in a 4' main, we don't have many 6' laterals or mains out here on residential. And I've been procrastinating and procrastinating and procrastinating about getting a camera, so I don't have one yet
I'm heading back there this afternoon and try a few things that have been recommended.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've used a ratcheting cumalong to pull a cable once. 

The hollow core ridgid cables do tend to flip on themselves if in a larger pipe. They also tie themselves up really well if accidentally ran into a tank. 

We use drum machines with tight wind cables now.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

if you can't afford to buy a camera find a place you can rent them when needed.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

What head?
I got my first stuck a year ago
Turns out pipe was broken and I went right through the break into the ground and there was no getting it out


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So the thing is, after giving the property a once over i determined (estimated) where the line was running in relation to clean out and sewer lateral. Upon initial review I figured the problem was at the 60' mark and was right where a mesquite tree was. So I used the k-60 because I've cleared tough mesquite roots in the past. So I'm snaking and nothing at 60' so as is usual the case I figured I've got to be close so I keep snaking and before you know it Im at the sewer tie in (or close to it) at 160'. The main pops and the pool distracted me with a question so I stopped the machine and that's all she wrote. I'm in a 4' main, we don't have many 6' laterals or mains out here on residential. And I've been procrastinating and procrastinating and procrastinating about getting a camera, so I don't have one yet I'm heading back there this afternoon and try a few things that have been recommended.


 good luck you may need it. If everything else fails we hooked one on to a truck and gently pulled,folded the cutter but retrieved the cable.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok guys here is my drain cleaning disclosure it has served me well for the past 20 plus years. If this helps someone here that is great. I hope you are never at the mercy of a unscrupulous homeowner. I always try to be honest and fair but dealing with a homeowner I don't know and after being in business for a long time I wrote this up to protect my self. I have paper work similar for camera runs, leak locates and some other things too. Sadly to say you have to cover your rear now days. I hope this helps.

*Drain Cleaning Disclosure:
We agree to provide a drain cleaning service of up to 1 hour to clear your drain issue additional time will be at an additional charge. The charge you are paying for is a service call rate and will need to be paid at the end of the service call. We need you to understand not every drain can be cleared through cabling with a sewer machine. Sometime the problem requires additional equipment or services to clear your blockage. This will be at the homeowners or agents additional expense.
The service all quoted by our service techs is for clearing a blockage through a standard cleanout. A standard cleanout means an exposed code approved cleanout and does not mean a hole in the pipe made by someone trying to improvise a makeshift or homemade cleanout. The price we quote does not include digging up cleanouts, locating cleanouts, or accessing the sewer from a roof vent. If we have to access the sewer system from anything other than a standard cleanout the homeowner understand they will incur additional cost.
The customer understands due to circumstances beyond our control that sometimes a cable can break off in the sanitary system. If this occurs we will make an attempt to relieve the cable at the homeowner’s expense. This can happen due to a cable being broke off in the sewer and the abandoned by a previous attempt to clear the drains. The pipe in question can have a break in the line and the cable goes through the pipe and hangs up and breaks. The plumbing could have been installed incorrectly and the list is endless. 
If the service technician determines that you do not have access to sewer system or if it is a safety issue you will still owe a service charge for the trip to your residents. We will offer you a credit for any additional services needed to correct your problem if a return trip is need.
The customer understands we are not liable for any damages that occur during the drain cleaning process. This includes items above and below the finished floor level
*


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had luck in the past pouring laundry soap down the line with a little water. Worth a try. Or try doubling up the machines. K60 only half HP. 1500 is I believe 1HP. They do sell clutches for 1500 that will let you run 7/8 cable. Definitely would not try putting a camera in with cable in drain, The spring on head could get hooked on cable.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Any luck?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for no updated posts on this thread. I was doing a septic install yesterday that absolutely wuped my arse (107* and like a swamp) and it needed to be be set in one day for an early morning inspection today. I will be heading over to the cable job today prolly this a.m. Will keep you updated.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Septic tank in so Ca? I think my cable went in one of those once.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We run into a lot of tanks here in so cal, there's a whole gated community city that is very "ritzy" that's mostly on septic and surrounding areas, gotta ask questions and look for manhole covers


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Well how did you end up with your fight?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm workin on it now!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just got another companies cable unstuck. Homeowner had to call the cops to get him off the property. His suggestion was dig. 16 mins with my Jetter and a warthog got it pulled out. User error by the plumber I think as camera showed no reason it should have been stuck


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe your gazillion gallons per minute blew it (what it was stuck in) into smithereens. 

Anyway, good job.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Soooooooo.....my record still remains intact:thumbup: ultimately after spending much unnecessary time at the home, I finally had to call my former company and have them bring out the camera. So a newer guy shows up and says "hey bro! So, Steve said that I need to just let you run the equipment cuz I'm not good at it yet and he said yur the man at this thing :yes:"
So after discovering they only have 90' on what used to be a 200' my tana camera:no: I fortunately found a few other cleanout that were just Below grade.
Turns out there was a few issues. 1) my cutter had a ficus root ball like I've never seen and literally bound up the head. So I wound up jetting all the roots off and this allowed my cable to finally spin. 
2) even after freeing up the cable, it was still bound up tight. So what I discovered was a freakin roller coaster of pipe. From my access point to city sewer tie-in was 167'. The elevation dropped from 20" at clean out to 8-1/2' at lateral tie in at curb and the install consisted of (9)45* bends and (3) 90*bends 
So after a little discouragement I took some advice from gear junkie and used a bunch of dish soap and water and I used a piece of unistrut at the clean out to use as a pry for the cable to self feed on. After about 1-1/2 hrs it all came out:thumbup:
My hands and arms Re freakin sore and I don't think ill be rubbing one out for a couple a days.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> Maybe your gazillion gallons per minute blew it (what it was stuck in) into smithereens. Anyway, good job.


Got it out with the brute


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> Got it out with the brute


Oh yeah, I forgot you have that.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I was still bound up tight. So what I discovered was a freakin roller coaster of pipe.
> So after a little discouragement I took some advice from gear junkie and used a bunch of dish soap and water and I used a piece of unistrut After about 1-1/2 hrs it all came out:thumbup:
> My hands and arms Re freakin sore and I don't think ill be rubbing one out for a couple a days.



lolololol couldn't :thumbsup: help it lolol :whistling2::whistling2::jester::jester:


----------

